# Selway levels



## ultrasquare (Jun 16, 2013)

What are the best levels to run the Selway?
I'm looking to know the easiest levels, not radical.
This group is comprised of Class IV boaters.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you should also qualify what type of craft you plan on paddling/rowing

IK trips can be had at quite low levels.


----------



## ultrasquare (Jun 16, 2013)

We will be in 14' self balers with one passenger each and gear.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

From 2' to around 4' at the Paradise gauge. Above that starts to get pushy and if you swim or flip you can go a long way and/or have hard time stopping. Below 2' begins to get boney, although I've seen 14' rigs down there at just over a foot in late August. Now predicting when those flows are going to happen, THAT is an art...! The historical levels are useful, but any given year is a crap shoot. Looking to enter the lottery?


----------



## ultrasquare (Jun 16, 2013)

Picked dates in the 3rd week of June, hoping to be in the levels you mentioned. This was my best guess. Thanks for the info. You made me fill better about the preferred flow limits that I presumed. Have you done many trips on the Selway?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

We have no snow in Idaho. Worse than 2007 in the southern part of the state. Not trying to be pessimistical but it is looking hot and dusty. Hope you have water.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

carvedog said:


> We have no snow in Idaho. Worse than 2007 in the southern part of the state. Not trying to be pessimistical but it is looking hot and dusty. Hope you have water.


No kidding right! I've been hanging out in the hump and the snow pack is weak for sure! I think we may have got some last night up high but it was raining in Grangeville. :-D 

It looks like an Idaho elf season from my point of view. I wouldn't be putting any cash down on a new boat. Get the rock boat out for Idaho this summer! 

Maybe a big spring rain? who knows.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

carvedog said:


> We have no snow in Idaho.


Idaho may be a little dry, but it is looking really bad here.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I need to find a job and hobby that don't rely upon snow and water.

I thought we were getting rough in SW Utah but had just gotten word about Oregon. We haven't seen snow at Brian Head for 20 days and most nights have been just below freezing. Can't remember a December this warm in the last decade. Mostly sunny for the next 5 days. Really hoping we have a wet spring. 

Hoping these radical swings aren't a long term trend. 

Phillip


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link to Oregon snow charts. Question to you folks familiar with the Owyhee runs. I have friends planning on a April 15, 2014 Owhyhee lower run. They have been shut out due to low water a couple times. Any guesses on their chances of going in 2014?


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope the best for ID/OR water. Have had some years like that on Ark in So CO. Seems we get a break sometimes (last year and 3 seasons ago) and get late snow on headwaters after warm spring. Hang in there and find some water, somewhere.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Recent snowpack shows Lochsa at 88%. Can that be right? That seems awfully high based on what I've seen make it over the Bitterroots.


----------



## Flyingmike (May 13, 2013)

4' at Paradise gauge is my limit on the Selway. You have to remember that once you hit the confluence with Moose Creek the volume about doubles. And that is when you start to hit the big stuff.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

okieboater said:


> Thanks for the link to Oregon snow charts. Question to you folks familiar with the Owyhee runs. I have friends planning on a April 15, 2014 Owhyhee lower run. They have been shut out due to low water a couple times. Any guesses on their chances of going in 2014?


Very good if they don't plan months in advance for a specific date


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks shappattack, I will pass that information on!


----------

